# Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

*Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Hi zusammen

Gibt es Musik die ihr im verborgenem hört ? Oder anders gesagt, kaum jemand weiss das ihr es hört einfach aus vielen unbekannten Gründen?  

Bei mir ist es die Musik von Taylor Davis aber Klassik im Stil von Bethoven oder Mozart mag ich gar nicht, kenne ihre Musik eigentlich durch Zufall über YT als ich einfach mal nach "Violin" gesucht habe. Gab auch andere aber ihre Songs haben mir am besten gefallen.  

Habe bis jetzt niemandem etwas davon gesagt weil, bei den Freunden würde ich dafür wohl ausgelacht  und Familie, hmm.... da unterhalte ich mich eigentlich nie über Musik. 

Was ist es bei euch?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Heimlich Musik hören??? Gibts da jemand der dich überwacht oder was meinste damit?Oder ist das ilegale Musik was du meinst in Richtung rechtsgesinnte Musik was auch nicht rechtens ist?
Oder hörste Musik die kaum jemand heutzutage noch hören würde oder tut...wie z.b. Frank Sinatra,Elivis Presley oder sowas ähnliches in der Richtung?
Ich für meinen geschmack höre viel Musik(Hits) aus den 80er bzw auch 70er Jahren meistens Rock und es muß kein bestimmte Musikrichtung sein wie Klassik oder ähnlichem.Aber höre auch aktuelle musik im Radio/Internet.
Das einzigste Musik was mich so nicht richtig anspricht ist Techno-Musik weil es sich einfach und monoton anhört,da gibts besseres alternativen finde ich.Aber Musik habe ich noch nie heimlich gehört.
Ich grüße mit...

Brex


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Heimlich Musik hören??? Gibts da jemand der dich überwacht oder was meinste damit?Oder ist das ilegale Musik was du meinst in Richtung rechtsgesinnte Musik was auch nicht rechtens ist?
> Oder hörste Musik die kaum jemand heutzutage noch hören würde oder tut...wie z.b. Frank Sinatra,Elivis Presley oder sowas ähnliches in der Richtung?
> Ich für meinen geschmack höre viel Musik(Hits) aus den 80er bzw auch 70er Jahren meistens Rock und es muß kein bestimmte Musikrichtung sein wie Klassik oder ähnlichem.Aber höre auch aktuelle musik im Radio/Internet.
> Das einzigste Musik was mich so nicht richtig anspricht ist Techno-Musik weil es sich einfach und monoton anhört,da gibts besseres alternativen finde ich.Aber Musik habe ich noch nie heimlich gehört.
> ...


Ich meine nichts illegales  sondern einfach das was du u.a. nicht jedem erzählen würdest.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Heimlich Musik hören??? Gibts da jemand der dich überwacht oder was meinste damit?Oder ist das ilegale Musik was du meinst in Richtung rechtsgesinnte Musik was auch nicht rechtens ist?
> Oder hörste Musik die kaum jemand heutzutage noch hören würde oder tut...wie z.b. Frank Sinatra,Elivis Presley oder sowas ähnliches in der Richtung?



Vllt sowas wie Blasmusik, Hoch die Hande Wochenende oder Paxi Fixi 
Wenn ich das hören würde, würde ich das auch keinem erzählen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Höhstens vieleicht,aber wirklich .......da muß ich schon extrem besoffen sein oder daneben stehen oder Medikamente genommen haben.

Habe ich mir gedacht in Richtung...Volkmusik oder so,aber da muß ich einer der dinge die oben genannt habe einnehmen sonst wirds nichts darauß.

MfG Brex


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

da höre ich die gleiche musik wie immer: metal

obwohl ich dazu sagn muss ich bin kein musikalischer mensch, wenn ich 1mal in der woche freiwillig musik höre (also nicht radia auf arbeit das manchmal an ist, irgenwer im bus laut musik hört usw) dann ist es viel. ichstell auch ausnahmslos in jedem spiel die musik aus da sie mich tierisch nervt weil ich den gamesound und kein gedüdel hören will.daher bin ich was das angeht ev nicht der wirkliche masstab xD


----------



## GrueneMelone (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Scooter und ich war sogar aufm Konzert. Stupide aber geil. Aufm Konzert allerdings nur Idioten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Nightcore xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Ich wüsste nix was ich heimlich hören müsste aber mein Geschmack trifft eh nur wenige und mir ist es egal.


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Helene Fischer, aber nur ohne Ton.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Guildo Horn??

Da kriege ich ja jetzt schon Alpträume.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Dildo Korn, den würde ich nicht mal hören wollen wenn ich Taub wäre wie auch die ganzen Interpreten die in die gleichen Kerbe schlagen. Wenn dann doch lieber echte Schlager und kein Retro aber mit Ü 50 hat man eh kaum eine Hemmschwelle


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Justin Bieber 

Früher war der einfach nur peinlich und die Lieder eher "meh", aber seine neuen Songs sind echt fresh


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Fahrstuhlmusik.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Lieblicher Frauenstimmengesang  

Hoffentlich heisst das nichts Schlimmes ..


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Conchita Wurst. Zu Transvestiten kann man stehen wie man will, aber diese Show ist einfach geil. 

Conchita Wurst - Rise Like a Phoenix (Austria) 2 14 LIVE Eurovision Second Semi-Final - YouTube


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Ich stehe zu allem, was ich höre. Da gibt es nichts zu verheimlichen. 
Am ehesten wäre es All I Want For Christmas Is You oder andere Balladen von Mariah Carey, aber da mir da eh nur 2-3 Lieder gefallen, ist es Wurst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Richtig, entweder hört man etwas oder man ignoriert es aber ein dazwischen kann es doch nicht geben auch wenn so mancher die Nase rümpfen mag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Dr. Fummel


----------



## WoNkA253 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



S754 schrieb:


> Justin Bieber
> 
> Früher war der einfach nur peinlich und die Lieder eher "meh", aber seine neuen Songs sind echt fresh




wollte das Selbe schreiben


----------



## Krolgosh (1. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

loreena mckennitt.. ich find das manchmal echt entspannend.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Ave Maria von Schubert

Klingt dämlich, ich weis. Vorallem wenn man Hardstylefan ist, was ich eigentlich auch bin 

Was mir aber noch viel peinlicher ist, ist das ich manchmal Haftbefehl höre


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Z.B. SSIO - Big King XXL
Heimlich nicht wirklich. Genau genommen mit mehr Leuten zusammen als das was ich sonst so höre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Bei mir kann es auch mal so etwas sein, egal welche Sprache:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MacaWvpI7YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Gelegentlich Soundtracks von Filmen. 

Zum Beispiel: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Stimmt Soundtrack von Filmen und Spielen höre ich auch gerne oder auch von Serien wie das hier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Jepp so etwas geht auch wie zb. das Boot, Battlefield Theme usw.


----------



## DarfVadder (20. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Sailor Moon Theme


----------



## fragooola (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Heimlich höre ich manchmal traurige Musik.


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibt es Musik die ihr im verborgenem hört ? Oder anders gesagt, kaum jemand weiss das ihr es hört einfach aus vielen unbekannten Gründen?


Wüssste nichts was ich Heimlich hören müsste:

Mein Staat verbietet keine Richtung
Meine Eltern haben mit keine Probleme
Meine Nachbarn wissen das ich gemischt und vieles höre (eher die Musik mit extremen Bass ist hier hinderlich)


----------



## Jiko (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Was ich heimlich, aber gerne, höre, ist tatsächlich die Musik von David Hasselhoff. Fast alle, die ich kenne, bekämen das Grausen. 

Ansonsten höre ich großteils Metal - Blind Guardian, Nightwish, Kamelot etc. Das aber nicht heimlich


----------



## T-Drive (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Warum sollte ich "heimlich" Musik hören ? Ich steh zu dem was ich im Leben tu und lasse. Heimlich Musik hören empfinde ich als ultra-nerdig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Modern Talking


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Bollywood Musik 😆

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Wüssste nichts was ich Heimlich hören müsste:
> 
> Mein Staat verbietet keine Richtung
> Meine Eltern haben mit keine Probleme
> Meine Nachbarn wissen das ich gemischt und vieles höre (eher die Musik mit extremen Bass ist hier hinderlich)



Geht wohl auch eher darum, dass es peinlich sein könnte, wie nüchtern Partylieder hören. Oder Als Hardrocker Justin Beiber.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Oder sowas ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUr3Og-kA2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber selbst das, wenn ich das hören möchte, zünftig laut, geht das ganze Völkerstämme einen Shicedreck an.


----------



## Rwk (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PablFo3yaa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Vieles von J.B.O. geht halt nur allein, da nicht Jugendfrei und minderjährige Kids im Haus.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



Rwk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das haben die in der Schule bei Klassenfeiern gespielt und getanzt wie die Derwische dann noch :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSP0e5rXUl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ganz wichtig :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSNSTerj2Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lava303 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Trip-Sets nur mit Kopfhörer zur totalen Hirnbeschallung wenns auf Reise geht ... (mit ner Bahn)


----------



## Rwk (21. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUx6vE1OeIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Kennt noch jemand  "A Gamers Day" ? 

Die kleine Schwester des Regisseurs, die darin eine Nebenrolle hatte, ist mittlerweile eine interessante DJane in London. 
Kennt nur niemand.  Richtig hipster.  




Maya Schenk | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Darum nennt man es wohl eher heimlich. Ich würde es eher alleine im stillen Kämmerlein bezeichnen wenn man etwas hört was sich wenige angeblich nie auf Trommelfell kloppen.-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzYMPKUWAxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBL2MfqQ2Rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRG3NtWNg34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUPJLNro2BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0yxblaDhBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbIEwIwYz-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTT2LEyjdC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLRAWWJkI0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-xCVqYTLjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AsUB3vkm78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tDpYxNYqPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXsBfbYKH_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNbuWFyk_kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UjNdOt3xr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMVOwH2exHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5Zt0iZi76E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-A335hSqh5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Td7Y27T4aik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dkf9qkopB_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Scooter und ich war sogar aufm Konzert. Stupide aber geil. Aufm Konzert allerdings nur Idioten.



ahah ich war auch und mir hat geffalen!!!


----------



## EgorBagrov10081974 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Stevie Wonder und Bon Jovi.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Arbeiterlieder sind wohl das, was ich am wenigsten offen höre. Aber “heimlich“ höre ich nichts. Was würde das denn über das Selbstbild oder das soziale Umfeld aussagen, wenn man sowas täte?


----------



## Turborex (11. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Chillout über YouTube am Arbeitsplatz


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Ich höre heimlich keine Musik. Ich stehe dazu was ich höre.  Ich werde aber niemals freiwillig Schlager und Volksmusik hören (die macht mich entweder agressiv oder depressiv). Sonst höre ich fast alles.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich werde aber niemals freiwillig Schlager und Volksmusik hören (die macht mich entweder agressiv oder depressiv).


 
Was du nur hast, helene fischer geht doch... also nur bild, kein ton! 
@Topic
Heimlich höre ich auch nix. Dafür gibt es bei mir auch mal sowas




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bivDjGEnvkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da muß man aber auf den text hören.
Der standard bei mir ist übrigens rock, hardrock und heavy metal.  (...und immer mal wieder gerne 80er und 90er jahre mucke-> da waren wir noch jung )


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Lary ist doch großartig, auch wenn sie mit Sammy Trap macht:
CHEFBAUS - Cracky Brown (ft. Lary) - YouTube


----------



## christiann1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

ich höre hauptsächlich Rock und Heavy Metal.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (19. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibt es Musik die ihr im verborgenem hört ?



Oja. Gibt es:

1.) Klassische Musik

2.) Militärmusik, Märsche und Marschlieder (von ca. 1700 - 1930er* Jahre)

3.) J-Pop, J-Rock, J-EDM - unvermeidlich im Zuge meiner Anime-Leidenschaft

Da ich aber ohnehin meist Kopfhörer verwende - 
Hi-Fi zuhause um die anderen Mieter nicht zu quälen und in-Ear unterwegs -
ist die Chance einer ungewollten Entdeckung meiner diversen Musikfetische durch Dritte sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Das ganze Zeugs habe ich natürlich auch in meinem digitalen Musikordner - alles durchbearbeitet, manuell getaggt und gesichert.

*Allerdings nichts NS-Verherrlichendes oder sonst wie mit dem Verbotsgesetz im Konflikt stehendes 'Liedgut'


----------



## Watefuhc (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Oft höre ich Rammstein, finde ich irgendwie voll geil, auch wenn es viele verurteilen


----------



## vioucel (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Musik hört ihr heimlich?*

Ich liebe diese Gruppe. Aber ich kenne die Leute nicht mehr, die sie lieben.
YouTube


----------

